# Zany's Flaxseed Shampoo



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 20, 2018)

GOOD NEWS!

Some time ago, a soaping buddy and I did a one-on-one swap, agreeing to test drive each others stuff and report back. This was in my inbox the other day and I thought it would be informative to share this testimonial.



> *February 10, 2018, SB wrote:*
> _I really love your Flaxseed Oil Shampoo!  I have 1/4 a bottle left and limit myself to use it once a week to make it stretch.  :0 _
> 
> *February 12, 2018 Cee (Zany) wrote:*
> ...



Just an FYI: This is an all natural (not "SynDet") liquid shampoo made with flaxseed oil, rosin and coconut oil; antioxidants ROE & Vitamin E added to the oils before soaping; citric acid (20%) solution added after dilution.  This traces super fast so not recommended for beginners.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Feb 20, 2018)

I would really like to know more. Have you shared somewhere else??


----------



## Nita (Jun 8, 2018)

I am interested too.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 8, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> Have you shared somewhere else??


Yes. On the Liquid Soapers Yahoo Group. 


Nita said:


> I am interested too.


If you've made liquid soap before, the formula is pretty easy but the rosin is tricky and does accelerate the batch so I would put it in the "advanced" category.


----------



## isha (Jun 13, 2018)

Wud u like to post ur tutorial here. Pls


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 17, 2019)

ZANY’S FLAXSEED SHAMPOO 
_Ingredients: Water, flaxseed oil, coconut oil, rosin, rosemary oleoresin extract, vitamin E (tocopherol), cedarwood, geranium & lavender essential oils, ethyl alcohol, citric acid._

LYE SOLUTION
 3.6 oz.   (102g) KOH 0% (SBM calc)
   10.8 oz.   Water @ 3 X KOH

Weigh water into 2-cup Pyrex. Place in sink. Wearing gloves and goggles, add KOH. Stir to dissolve completely.

   11.75 oz.   Flaxseed oil  70%
   3.35 oz.   Coconut Oil  20%
     1.7 oz.   Rosin 10%
   16.8 oz   TOTAL OILS

ADDS: 
1 vitamin E capsule (1,000 IU) 
1/2 tsp. ROE (33% in Jojoba Oil)

Weigh rosin and oils into 4-cup Pyrex. Nuke 3 minutes @ high.  Rosin has a high melt temp -- continue to nuke @ 20 second intervals, if necessary, to get it completely liquid. Be sure to mix in all the sappy bits on the bottom. Don’t let the oils temp drop below 180°F (83°C) to keep the rosin liquid. Add vitamin E and ROE.

COMBINE when oils are @ 180°F (83°C) and lye solution @ 140°F (60°C). Stir by hand to trace, or SB in 2-3 minute bursts & rests (5 - 10 minutes). Maintain 160°F (71°C) until trace occurs. (If it starts to puff up, that’s a good sign! Put in sink and stir down.) TRACES FAST!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
DILUTION:  Nuke paste 10 min @ #3. Rest 5 minutes. Weigh paste into SS pot. (22.4 oz.) Calculate amount of dilution water needed. 2 X 16.8 oz. (2 X wt. of oils is better for this soap) = 33.6 oz. Add boiling water to paste in SS pot. Cover and heat on MED LOW to LOW until all soap is dissolved.  Weigh soap. Add water if necessary to make 56 oz. total.  (NOTE: Added 4 oz. water to dissolve film on top = 60 oz. LS + 4 Tbls alcohol to clarify.)
Add 2 tsp (10 mls) (0.06%) citric acid (20% solution) at the finish to neutralize and lower pH.  Allow soap to cool to 122°F (50°C). before adding fragrance.

2 tsp Cedarwood VA EO +  2 tsp Lav & Geranium EO Blend 

SEQUESTER 2 WEEKS - July 24, 2018  (pH 10.5 to pH 9 after sequester)


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 29, 2021)

UPDATE: To avoid "sticky" rosin while making this recipe:
Melt the rosin with the coconut oil ahead of time. Pour into individual 5 oz. round molds. Freeze for 1 hour. Pop the pucks out. Put in a ZipLoc bag. Store in the freezer until needed.


----------



## GalileeGirl (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello Zany this sound awesome!
I would like to try and make it today.
What does the trace suppose to look/feel like? Sticky Taffy?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 7, 2022)

kirsten. said:


> @Zany_in_CO s flax seed shampoo was really fun to make but I must have mucked up somewhere - it is so harsh on my skin! Maybe I'm sensitive to flax oil in soap?


@kirsten. I'm sorry I didn't catch this sooner! It's not the flaxseed oil, it's the rosin that is a known irritant. I messed up. I should have added my notes when I posted the recipe.

*NOTES:
FLAXSEED OIL* is a _nourishing, rich source of alpha-linolenic acid (ALA) and the Omega-3 series of essential fatty acids needed for the regulation of cellular activity. The human body cannot produce essential fatty acids and instead must obtain them from external sources. Topical use of flax seed oil allows the body to absorb some of the essential fatty acids necessary for healthy cellular activity._

*ROSIN* saponifies much like an oil but without any resulting glycerin. It gives a smooth cold cream finish to the lather and also acts as a detergent and preservative. (NOTE: May cause contact dermatitis in sensitive individuals). To Calculate - Rosin has the same SAP value as Wheat Germ Oil.

*BEER* is good for hair and can be substituted for part or all of the lye solution liquid to boost lather. Any beer will do, but dark German beer is best for the beneficial vitamins and minerals it contains.

*CALGON WATER SOFTENER* or *BORAX* (Sodium Carbonate 2% of 20% solution): enhances foaming, softens hard water, and triggers gelling in liquid soaps. Add 2 tsp. ppo to dilution water.

*ALCOHOL* not only clarifies, but acts like a preservative in LS and boosts lather. CAUTION: Too much flattens lather. Add as part of your dilution water, before or after sequester. 1-2 tablespoons per 16 oz. of finished shampoo.

*CITRIC ACID* - Use 2% of a 20% CA solution to adjust pH down closer to the pH of hair and scalp. Also helps to lessen sting factor if shampoo gets in your eyes.

*FRAGRANCE* - Covering the strong scent of flax seed oil and rosin was a challenge -- until I tried A Garden Eastward's Herbal Essences FO. Yumma!



kirsten. said:


> Oh well, it has made a brilliant soap for my wood floors and trim.


@kirsten.  I'm laughing because I have a habit of trying every soap I make on my hair... still searching for the perfect bar or LS!!! This shampoo is a result of washing my hair with my Murphy's OIl Soap for Wood Floors dupe! I also use it to wash my wood floors & trim.

FOR CLEANING WOOD FLOORS

1 gallon warm water
1/2 oz. linseed (flaxseed) oil soap
1/4 cup vinegar or lemon juice
1/2 cup peppermint herb tea (optional)
few drops lemon essential oil (optional)

Combine ingredients in a pail or bucket. Swirl the water around until it is sudsy. Wring mop out well and proceed as normal, stopping every 3 feet or so to freshen mop.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 17, 2022)

UPDATE: I buy Flaxseed Oil and Hempseed Oil (if you prefer) locally at a Natural Foods Store like Sprouts or Whole Foods or Vitamin Cottage. The 8 fl.oz. bottle contains 7.5 oz. by net weight. The recipe can be reformulated for that amount.

*Source for Rosin* - USA & CA


----------

